# Narrowed down to two stoves...



## jmt782 (Nov 1, 2011)

First post here...

Putting a freestanding gas stove in the corner of my living room and have narrowed it down to two choices...

Quadra-Fire Sapphire in Matte Black (might spring for that porcelain mahogany finish though!)
or
Enviro Westport in Matte Black

I really like both of them and having a heck of a time picking.  Was hoping someone on here could provide a little insight about the brands, or quality, or whatever might help with making the choice.  Stove will be fueled by natural gas and both have the max BTU's I'm looking for.  Both have really nice, realistic log sets and the traditional wood stove look with up and out venting that I'm going for. The Enviro is priced a bit less than the Quad.

The dealer selling the Enviro quoted $1330 for the install labor, gas line, and direct vent chimney parts. The dealer selling the Quad quoted $1849 for labor, etc.    

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 1, 2011)

That's a pretty big difference in price for the same amount of stuff, 
EXCLUDING the appliance. 
The costs should be the same, unless you went to two different hearth shops
(like Woodburning Warehouse & Matchless Stove & Chimney)
Enviro makes a nice looking gas unit but, in the recent past, their parts supply
lead times left something to be desired, & I didn't like working on them...
Quad is made by Hearth & Home Technologies, which includes the Heat N Glo, 
Harman & Heatilator brands & being as big as they are they have a good 
distribution system & short lead time for parts.
I'm a little more biased towards the Jotul freestanding stoves, but that's what was sold
at Best Fire where I worked for the last 10 years...
Probably not much help....


----------



## jmt782 (Nov 1, 2011)

You hit the nail on the head with the higher quote: Matchless.  The Enviro dealer was Northeastern Fireplace and Chimney.  

I was very impressed with Matchless and the product so am leaning toward them, but not without some serious haggling on the install costs.  

Thanks for your reply!


----------

